# Re-registration of UK motorcycle.



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

If my understanding is correct, a new motorcycle purchased in Spain does not need an ITV for 5 years.
If I bring a one year old bike from the UK and have it re-registered, will it then be free from requiring an ITV for a further four years, or do different rules apply ?.
I know it makes more sense with cars to buy one in Spain, but the bike market is significantly different with far fewer dealers for each manufacturer so it would probably be easier to just bring the one that I want rather than trying to source it locally.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Whenever you bring a vehicle into this country, it will have an ITV inspection to make sure it conforms to Spanish regulations. Once done it then conforms to all the laws etc., of Spain as if it was originally Spanish 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Whenever you bring a vehicle into this country, it will have an ITV inspection to make sure it conforms to Spanish regulations. Once done it then conforms to all the laws etc., of Spain as if it was originally Spanish
> 
> Davexf


would I be right in thinking that even a motorbike would have to be matriculated to Spanish plates?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Yes.....a bike has to be matriculated! Which entails hassle! 

Personally I'd save yourself a load of grief and sell it back there first. 

I brought two over and ended up shipping them back for selling.......then just got a Spanish one!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi
Yes Motorbikes and cars are treated the same including the timescale to re-matriculate it 

Davexf


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

yes it can be matriculated , assuming it was first registered in europe.and it's quite straightforward,but if you are new and not spanish fluent you really need a gestoria, preferably one who deals in vehicle rematriculation .flogging it in the uk ,you will surely take a big hit on depreciation after one year,it doesn't make sense.IMO


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Problems arise if it is a model that is not sold in spain or that the model sold here is slightly different & you require a CoC. Then it starts getting expensive.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Problems arise if it is a model that is not sold in spain or that the model sold here is slightly different & you require a CoC. Then it starts getting expensive.


Absolutely! And if it doesn't have the ability to switch from MPH to KPH digitally then it's value further down the road will be a lot less.
Change of headlights is not going to be cheap either!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Absolutely! And if it doesn't have the ability to switch from MPH to KPH digitally then it's value further down the road will be a lot less.
> !


There is no requirement to change to KPH from MPH 

Davexf


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

davexf said:


> There is no requirement to change to KPH from MPH
> 
> Davexf


I didn't say there was! What I said was that he'd take a hit on value further down the line because it's not KPH.


----------

